# Blossom Dearie



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

At least I got to see Eartha Kitt. Blossom Dearie passed away a few days ago, and I never had the opportunity to see her show at the Skylight Room at Danny's Seafood Palace. 

Yes, I know it sounds cheesy, but she was one of the greats. Too bad people my age know her more for "Unpack Your Adjectives."


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

RIP...her recording of "They Say It's Spring" and "Surry With A Fringe on Top" are classics IMHO. She was a true pioneer in music, as I believe she was one of the first female recording artists (of any genre) to produce under her own recording label. She recorded what she wanted to, when she wanted to...decades before other female stars.


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

".....peel me a grape".


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't hear this; but in BFTexas, you wouldn't expect to. Just had "Rhode Island Is Famous For You" and "Tea For Two" playing.


----------

